# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Sistemas de Riego >  El riego busca "aliados" tecnológicos para intentar mejorar su gestión

## FEDE

*El riego busca "aliados" tecnológicos para intentar mejorar su gestión*

*La Universidad de Extremadura lleva a cabo trabajos de innovación en la gestión del agua*

31/10/2013



La Universidad de Extremadura (UEx) lleva a cabo trabajos de innovación en la gestión del agua, en los que las tecnologías se ha convertido en "aliados" para conseguir una mayor eficacia y optimización en el riego agrícola. Badajoz acoge la conferencia internacional "Aplicaciones satelitales para la gestión multinivel de riego", en la que participan un centenar de expertos de diez países. Antes de la jornada, el adjunto al rector de la UEx, Juan Carlos Preciado, ha explicado que se están utilizando sistemas operativos por móviles o el análisis del terreno por medio de imágenes multiespectrales.
    El entorno del regadío es muy extenso y  produce un número de datos "tremendo", por lo que Preciado ha planteado  que dotar de "inteligencia" a la gestión es fundamental, y las nuevas  tecnologías se convierten en "aliados".
      Preciado ha recordado  que Extremadura tiene en el agua una "fortaleza principal", de ahí que  haya considerado un "reto" socioconómico lograr la "optimización" y  "eficiencia" de este recurso y del entorno hidronatural. La  optimización, a su juicio, pasa por modernizar todo el sistema:  infraestructuras, sistemas de gestión, estrategias o sistemas de  regadío.
      La Universidad extremeña logró el sello de eficiencia  internacional en gestión de recursos hidronaturales hace tres años, y  desde entonces trabaja con comunidades de regantes o usuarios. Fruto de estas relaciones es la gestión eficiente de los entornos de  regadío mediante técnicas innovadoras por satélite, una trabajo que se  muestra a los expertos congregados en Badajoz.
      Por su  parte, el secretario general de la Asociación de Regiones Fronterizas  Europeas (ARFE), Martín Guillermo Ramírez, ha indicado que desde hace  unos dos años la asociación sigue con "mucho interés" el proyecto de  excelencia "Hidronatura" de la UEx.
      Ha indicado que es  importante acercar las tecnologías a los usuarios; por ejemplo, el uso  de satélites "puede parecer que es utilizado de la NASA para arriba", y  sin embargo hay aplicaciones en este sentido "simples, pero  importantes", para los sistemas de riego.
      Jornadas como ésta, en su opinión, sirven para "quitarse reparos" respecto a las tecnologías de "ultimísima generación". Además, ha apuntado, hay recursos de las Unión Europea que permiten  acceder a ellas "sin tener que hacer una contratación con una consultora  de Washington".
      El foro muestra también lo que se está haciendo en otros territorios en relación al riego y al aprovechamiento del agua.
       Ramírez ha indicado que hay buenos ejemplos en Europa, como el caso  de la frontera germano-polaca, donde se da la "paradoja" en algunos  casos de que la ciudad de referencia está en Polonia y la alemana es la  zona rural.

*La innovación y las nuevas tecnologías son  "clave"*

      Ante el nuevo periodo de programa operativo  europeo 2014-2020, en el que la innovación y las nuevas tecnologías son  "clave", Extremadura tiene posibilidades y recursos para aprovecharlo,  ha concluido.
      El coordinador general de la Presidencia y  Relaciones Institucionales del Gobierno extremeño, Juan Parejo, ha  señalado en el acto inaugural que la agricultura de regadío de la región  consume el 75 % del agua regulada y que este sector es un motor de  desarrollo económico, según un comunicado del Ejecutivo regional.
       Parejo ha detallado que Extremadura cuenta con cerca de 250.000  hectáreas de cultivos de regadío, que generan el 61% de la producción  agrícola final, y a los que se destinan en torno a 1.500 hectómetros  cúbicos de agua al año.
      En su intervención, ha ratificado la  apuesta del Gobierno autonómico por modernizar los regadíos con  inversiones que superarán los 14 millones de euros, y ha destacado la  importante acogida que está teniendo el proyecto que han impulsado para  habilitar 15.000 hectáreas de regadío privado en Tierra de Barros, ya  que las solicitudes alcanzan las 30.000 hectáreas.  http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...20gestion.aspx

----------

